# 2018 Gay Days @ the Walt Disney World Resort



## dano4

I figured I'd get the ball rolling on the thread for *2018*'s event since it's already being discussed on the thread for the *2017* event.  As it stands, we'll celebrate the *fifth anniversary of the popular monorail crawl on Wednesday May 30th*.  Similar to years past, Thursday May 31st will be spent at *Disney's Animal Kingdom*, Friday June 1st will be spent at *Disney's Hollywood Studios*, Saturday June 2nd will be spent at *Magic Kingdom*, and Sunday June 3rd will be spent at *Epcot*.  Our travel plans are in the works and our flights will be booked soon.  We've already got our resort reservation and are in the preliminary stages of putting together our itinerary.  Who else is planning to attend?


----------



## EDCCFO

dano4 said:


> I figured I'd get the ball rolling on the thread for *2018*'s event since it's already being discussed on the thread for the *2017* event.  As it stands, we'll celebrate the *fifth anniversary of the popular monorail crawl on Wednesday May 30th*.  Similar to years past, Thursday May 31st will be spent at *Disney's Animal Kingdom*, Friday June 1st will be spent at *Disney's Hollywood Studios*, Saturday June 2nd will be spent at *Magic Kingdom*, and Sunday June 3rd will be spent at *Epcot*.  Our travel plans are in the works and our flights will be booked soon.  We've already got our resort reservation and are in the preliminary stages of putting together our itinerary.  Who else is planning to attend?


I am planning on attending.  Can't wait


----------



## RobinDragonryder

Oohhh, you're going to my favorite park (DHS) on my birthday. If I can save up I'll definitely try to make it. =D


----------



## Jason_V

Alright, this is plenty of warning for me to get the BF on board. Or to figure out if I'm coming alone. This will be my first GD's...so ya'll need to be nice to me.


----------



## Bdawgsc

I'll be there. May 30-June 4. Thinking about doing a cruise the week before.


----------



## dano4

Bdawgsc said:


> I'll be there. May 30-June 4. Thinking about doing a cruise the week before.



I hope you join us at the monorail crawl.  Details coming soon.


----------



## Bdawgsc

dano4 said:


> I hope you join us at the monorail crawl.  Details coming soon.


Only if I get to sit next to Ed!


----------



## dano4

Bdawgsc said:


> Only if I get to sit next to Ed!



I'm sure that can be arranged.


----------



## Jason_V

Just put the PTO request in for May 29 and the 4th. I'll decide on all the other stuff once that gets approved.


----------



## ArielandJudy

We are going to try to make it for the weekend (MK and Epcot). Trying to conserve vacation time so that, sometime next fall, we can take the babymoon we never got to take (our daughter will be nearly two by then). Hoping to do another Disney cruise, assuming we love Halloween on the High Seas, which we will.


----------



## dano4

In just 224 days, we'll all be waking up in recovery mode from the monorail crawl the night before.  A word of caution, don't ride Avatar Flight of Passage early, rather wait and ride it later that day after your stomach settles from all the drinking the night before.  Ha ha ha....

We're getting very excited and just found out that tickets for *Riptide* are *on sale today only* for a great price! Check out the website for One Magical Weekend and get your ticket today! We'll be there for sure.


----------



## RaeDisney23_

dano4 said:


> I figured I'd get the ball rolling on the thread for *2018*'s event since it's already being discussed on the thread for the *2017* event.  As it stands, we'll celebrate the *fifth anniversary of the popular monorail crawl on Wednesday May 30th*.  Similar to years past, Thursday May 31st will be spent at *Disney's Animal Kingdom*, Friday June 1st will be spent at *Disney's Hollywood Studios*, Saturday June 2nd will be spent at *Magic Kingdom*, and Sunday June 3rd will be spent at *Epcot*.  Our travel plans are in the works and our flights will be booked soon.  We've already got our resort reservation and are in the preliminary stages of putting together our itinerary.  Who else is planning to attend?



You think they'll be any exclusive pins for 2018???


----------



## dano4

RaeDisney23_ said:


> You think they'll be any exclusive pins for 2018???



I hope so.  I like the traditional rainbow Mickey head and the rainbow Mickey silhouette the best but I'm honestly not a fan of the jeweled rainbow Mickey head pin.


----------



## FarCityGuy

Wow!  This is the earliest I have ever seen the thread started for the following year.  We are planning to arrive a day earlier this year, on Tuesday, 5/29.  We'll be rested up and ready to go all night on the monorail crawl on Wednesday night!  (Gotta wonder if ED is already putting his outfit together.)  And, I hope that Bdawgsc has been practicing his yodeling skills so that he can win the competition this year at Epcot.  And, I hope that dano doesn't try to ride Flight of Passage at 8am on Thursday morning, following the monorail crawl.  Hehe.  Always soooo much fun!  Can't wait!  For those who have never been on the monorail crawl and met up with "the group," well, you just don't know how much fun you have been missing out on!  Is it too early to start packing, yet???


----------



## EDCCFO

Jason_V said:


> Alright, this is plenty of warning for me to get the BF on board. Or to figure out if I'm coming alone. This will be my first GD's...so ya'll need to be nice to me.


Hope you can make the Crawl.....and of course we will be nice to you....it's the happiest place on earth!


----------



## EDCCFO

Bdawgsc said:


> I'll be there. May 30-June 4. Thinking about doing a cruise the week before.


Looking Forward to seeing you again!! You're now a veteran Crawler!


----------



## EDCCFO

Bdawgsc said:


> Only if I get to sit next to Ed!


For you honey....anything!


----------



## EDCCFO

Jason_V said:


> Just put the PTO request in for May 29 and the 4th. I'll decide on all the other stuff once that gets approved.


Hope the boss is in a good mood!


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Wow!  This is the earliest I have ever seen the thread started for the following year.  We are planning to arrive a day earlier this year, on Tuesday, 5/29.  We'll be rested up and ready to go all night on the monorail crawl on Wednesday night!  (Gotta wonder if ED is already putting his outfit together.)  And, I hope that Bdawgsc has been practicing his yodeling skills so that he can win the competition this year at Epcot.  And, I hope that dano doesn't try to ride Flight of Passage at 8am on Thursday morning, following the monorail crawl.  Hehe.  Always soooo much fun!  Can't wait!  For those who have never been on the monorail crawl and met up with "the group," well, you just don't know how much fun you have been missing out on!  Is it too early to start packing, yet???


Wow! This is the latest I have ever seen Far City Guy post on Disboards.....you been sleeping? Glad to hear you will be arriving a day early.....and certainly looking forward to hanging out with you guys again.  .....and of course I have already picked out my outfit for the Crawl.....want to make sure you can find me.........see you guys in less than 6 months......oh and BTW.....Dano says......no DAK early Thursday AM.


----------



## Jason_V

Boss approved the time off...now to get the BF on board. Not that I ever expected him to come, but he has some very valid points about the number of Disney parks I've been to in three years AND we're trying to save for a big Europe trip next fall. Decisions decisions!

(Plus he's be staying home and taking care of both dogs by himself...)


----------



## Luxurious_Lumiere

Disappointed that this is the second year in a row with no night-time extra magic hours during Gay Days. Probably won't buy a park hopper now since I usually only take advantage of it at night. Ah well. Save some money I guess.

In any case, dining reservations are booked and I cant wait!


----------



## dano4

Jason_V said:


> Boss approved the time off...now to get the BF on board. Not that I ever expected him to come, but he has some very valid points about the number of Disney parks I've been to in three years AND we're trying to save for a big Europe trip next fall. Decisions decisions!
> 
> (Plus he's be staying home and taking care of both dogs by himself...)



We are also planning a big Europe trip next Fall.  Did you know about Magical Pride at Disneyland Paris? It's in late October.  We've never been and are planning to attend in 2018.

If you do make it to Walt Disney World for Gay Days, make sure and join us at the monorail crawl.


----------



## RaeDisney23_

dano4 said:


> We are also planning a big Europe trip next Fall.  Did you know about Magical Pride at Disneyland Paris? It's in late October.  We've never been and are planning to attend in 2018.
> 
> If you do make it to Walt Disney World for Gay Days, make sure and join us at the monorail crawl.



Hey im kind of new to DGD but what is the monorail crawl?


----------



## dano4

RaeDisney23_ said:


> Hey im kind of new to DGD but what is the monorail crawl?



Wednesday May 30th, we'll kick off Gay Days with a monorail crawl.  Basically, a group of us begin at Disney's Contemporary Resort and have a drink or two.  Afterwards, we board the monorail and head to Disney's Polynesian Village Resort.  Our last stop is Disney's Grand Floridian Resort.  We visit a bar at each stop.  Further details will be posted here in the near future.  You might also join our Facebook group by going to https://www.facebook.com/groups/1527546280888082/.  Hope to see you at the monorail crawl.  It's a great way to make new friends.


----------



## FarCityGuy

Just over four months to go!  We will be flying in on Tuesday, May 29th and leaving out on Monday, June 4th.  Soooo ready for the monorail crawl on Wednesday night!  It will be great to re-connect with existing friends and meet new ones.  We talk so much about how much fun we have during gay days, that I think we have convinced a couple of our local friends to attend this year for their first time ever.


----------



## RedsDrew

Typically, what time of day is the monorail crawl?


----------



## dano4

FarCityGuy said:


> Just over four months to go!  We will be flying in on Tuesday, May 29th and leaving out on Monday, June 4th.  Soooo ready for the monorail crawl on Wednesday night!  It will be great to re-connect with existing friends and meet new ones.  We talk so much about how much fun we have during gay days, that I think we have convinced a couple of our local friends to attend this year for their first time ever.



We brought a friend to Walt Disney World and showed him how to do it right.  He is now hooked and has made reservations to attend Gay Days this year.  Looking forward to it all!


----------



## dano4

RedsDrew said:


> Typically, what time of day is the monorail crawl?



This year, the monorail crawl begins at *7:00 PM* at *Outer Rim* at *Disney's Contemporary Resort* on *Wednesday May 30th*.  I hope you can join us.


----------



## RedsDrew

I don't know about you all, but we're getting excited for Gay Days!  Today we celebrate the 4th month mark:  we'll be arriving in WDW in exactly 4 months from today!  120 days to go and counting...


----------



## dano4

RedsDrew said:


> I don't know about you all, but we're getting excited for Gay Days!  Today we celebrate the 4th month mark:  we'll be arriving in WDW in exactly 4 months from today!  120 days to go and counting...



Wait until you hit the sixty day mark and see how excited you get!


----------



## RedsDrew

dano4 said:


> Wait until you hit the sixty day mark and see how excited you get!



MOST DEFINITELY!


----------



## woody516

Could I get some experienced Disney advice, please?  
I'm planning on attending Gay Days from Thursday - Sunday with my partner.  
What is everyone's impression of POFQ? 
Also, on Friday, I was hoping to skip Hollywood Studios and go to Universal (since I've never been there), instead.  
We're a middle aged couple, and prefer as few kids around us as possible (I hope that doesn't sound mean)....Would POFQ be a decent place to stay?


----------



## rickwelch49525

Hi Woody516!

We loved staying at POFQ.  It is the smallest of all of the resorts and has a charm that many don't have because of its size.  There is no full service place to eat (we still miss Bonfamiles), but other than that it is great.  I can't say if it has fewer children than other places because they always seem to be everywhere!  We always stayed there before we bought DVC, and it is still our favorite moderate resort.  The other one you might consider is Coronado Springs.  It has conventions so was built with more appeal to adults.  We have stayed there and liked it as well.  It is much bigger, though.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dano4

woody516 said:


> Could I get some experienced Disney advice, please?
> I'm planning on attending Gay Days from Thursday - Sunday with my partner.
> What is everyone's impression of POFQ?
> Also, on Friday, I was hoping to skip Hollywood Studios and go to Universal (since I've never been there), instead.
> We're a middle aged couple, and prefer as few kids around us as possible (I hope that doesn't sound mean)....Would POFQ be a decent place to stay?



Never been to POFQ but have visited POR and absolutely loved the pool there.  We had relatives staying there and we all got together one afternoon at the pool.  It felt like a setting right out of Tom Sawyer.  I hope you join us at the monorail crawl and check out our Facebook group by searching for gay days monorail crawl.


----------



## woody516

rickwelch49525 said:


> There is no full service place to eat (we still miss Bonfamiles), but other than that it is great.


What does "no full service place to eat" mean?  No sit down restaurant with waitress service?
How far would the walk be to go eat at POR's restaurant?


----------



## rickwelch49525

woody516 said:


> What does "no full service place to eat" mean?  No sit down restaurant with waitress service?
> How far would the walk be to go eat at POR's restaurant?



You would have to go to Riverside.  There is a full service spot called Boatworks.  The couple of times we have eaten there is has been good.  It is probably about a 15-20 minute walk.  It is actually a nice walk over.


----------



## .landry

We LOVE PoOFQ! if we hadnt bought into DVC we would always want to stay there.
there is a quick service restaurant thats not great for anything other than a quick breakfast or snack but the resort is ADORABLE. For sit down meals you can take a quick boat ride to Disney Springs and there are great food options there.


----------



## .landry

were trying to find some kid friendly events. anyone have any resources?


----------



## woody516

My partner and I have decided....  We'll be staying at the PORFQ.


----------



## rickwelch49525

woody516 said:


> My partner and I have decided....  We'll be staying at the PORFQ.



I think that you will like it there!  Enjoy your trip.  If you think you have other questions, let me know!

Richard


----------



## dano4

.landry said:


> were trying to find some kid friendly events. anyone have any resources?



I'm not sure if there are any kid friendly events coordinated specifically for Gay Days, but if you've never been before, I highly recommend taking the little ones to Mickey's Backyard Barbecue at Fort Wilderness.  Every time I've gone, all the kids seem to have a blast!


----------



## dano4

*Itinerary for the 2018 Gay Days Monorail Crawl
*
_*The fifth annual Gay Days Monorail Crawl will be held on Wednesday, May 30, 2018.  It's the perfect way to kickoff the Gay Days celebration at the Walt Disney World Resort.  Come connect with old friends and maybe meet some new ones too.*_
​
We'll begin at *7:00 PM* at *Outer Rim* located inside *Disney's Contemporary Resort*.  Here, the newly configured seating provides a comfortable setting overlooking Bay Lake.  Order your first drink or two and enjoy the company of friends old and new before boarding the world famous monorail for an evening you're sure to remember.​
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/outer-rim/​

Around *8:15 PM*, we'll board the monorail and head over to *Trader Sam's Tiki Terrace* at *Disney's Polynesian Village Resort*.  Here, we'll get more drinks, carry on conversations with friends, catch a glimpse of *Happily Ever After* (beginning at *9:15 PM*), and pose for a group photo.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-tiki-terrace/

At *10:00 PM*, we'll board the monorail and head to our finale destination inside *Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*.  At *Mizner's Lounge*, we'll order up a few night caps and enjoy each other's company until we close the place (it happens every time).
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/grand-floridian-resort-and-spa/mizner-lounge/

_For those that want to begin even earlier, at *5:00 PM*, I'll be grabbing dinner at *Geyser Point Bar & Grill* located at *Disney's Wilderness Lodge*.  Feel free to join me for a burger and a beer._
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/geyser-point/

I hope that you will join us and please pass this on to your friends that aren't part of the DIS. If you have any questions, feel free to ask them here or find me on Facebook.  https://www.facebook.com/danielphawleyjr  Be sure and join our group on Facebook too by clicking here.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1527546280888082/


----------



## BadBoyBill

FarCityGuy said:


> Just over four months to go!  We will be flying in on Tuesday, May 29th and leaving out on Monday, June 4th.  Soooo ready for the monorail crawl on Wednesday night!  It will be great to re-connect with existing friends and meet new ones.  We talk so much about how much fun we have during gay days, that I think we have convinced a couple of our local friends to attend this year for their first time ever.


Where are you guys staying this year? Can’t wait to see you!


----------



## BadBoyBill

woody516 said:


> Could I get some experienced Disney advice, please?
> I'm planning on attending Gay Days from Thursday - Sunday with my partner.
> What is everyone's impression of POFQ?
> Also, on Friday, I was hoping to skip Hollywood Studios and go to Universal (since I've never been there), instead.
> We're a middle aged couple, and prefer as few kids around us as possible (I hope that doesn't sound mean)....Would POFQ be a decent place to stay?


It’s our favorite Moderate Resort. Watch a walkthrough video on YouTube. It has a more adult feel while still having great theming. Also they have begneits!


----------



## BadBoyBill

Where is everyone staying? We are coming in early and dong a split stay. We are staying at Pop Century then moving over to Boardwalk Villas for the week.


----------



## FarCityGuy

dano4 said:


> *Itinerary for the 2018 Gay Days Monorail Crawl
> *
> _*The fifth annual Gay Days Monorail Crawl will be held on Wednesday, May 30, 2018.  It's the perfect way to kickoff the Gay Days celebration at the Walt Disney World Resort.  Come connect with old friends and maybe meet some new ones too.*_
> ​
> We'll begin at *7:00 PM* at *Outer Rim* located inside *Disney's Contemporary Resort*.  Here, the newly configured seating provides a comfortable setting overlooking Bay Lake.  Order your first drink or two and enjoy the company of friends old and new before boarding the world famous monorail for an evening you're sure to remember.​
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/outer-rim/​
> 
> Around *8:15 PM*, we'll board the monorail and head over to *Trader Sam's Tiki Terrace* at *Disney's Polynesian Village Resort*.  Here, we'll get more drinks, carry on conversations with friends, catch a glimpse of *Happily Ever After* (beginning at *9:15 PM*), and pose for a group photo.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-tiki-terrace/
> 
> At *10:00 PM*, we'll board the monorail and head to our finale destination inside *Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*.  At *Mizner's Lounge*, we'll order up a few night caps and enjoy each other's company until we close the place (it happens every time).
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/grand-floridian-resort-and-spa/mizner-lounge/
> 
> _For those that want to begin even earlier, at *5:00 PM*, I'll be grabbing dinner at *Geyser Point Bar & Grill* located at *Disney's Wilderness Lodge*.  Feel free to join me for a burger and a beer._
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/geyser-point/
> 
> I hope that you will join us and please pass this on to your friends that aren't part of the DIS. If you have any questions, feel free to ask them here or find me on Facebook.  https://www.facebook.com/danielphawleyjr  Be sure and join our group on Facebook too by clicking here.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1527546280888082/


This is a nice change for the early pre-crawl by starting at Geyser Point.  Never been there before.  So, it's a refreshing and new addition/change to the monorail crawl!  If any of the gang is staying at the Ft. Wilderness Campground this year, we may need to think about a pre-pre-crawl at Crockett's Tavern for a beer.


----------



## FarCityGuy

BadBoyBill said:


> Where are you guys staying this year? Can’t wait to see you!


Sticking to tradition again this year...LOL!  We are planning to stay right across the street from one of the host hotels, The Doubletree at SeaWorld.  It'll be great to see you guys again this year, too!  Soooo ready for it to get here!  Hopefully, these next three months will go by fast!


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Sticking to tradition again this year...LOL!  We are planning to stay right across the street from one of the host hotels, The Doubletree at SeaWorld.  It'll be great to see you guys again this year, too!  Soooo ready for it to get here!  Hopefully, these next three months will go by fast!


Looking forward to seeing you guys again!


----------



## Belle's-Library

I've never been to Gay Days at Disney, but I'll be at the parks during it for the first time this summer and I'm super excited! It's always really nice to see other LGBT people who love Disney, as a young lesbian who is obsessed with Disney, it just makes me feel less isolated and alone <3


----------



## dano4

Belle's-Library said:


> I've never been to Gay Days at Disney, but I'll be at the parks during it for the first time this summer and I'm super excited! It's always really nice to see other LGBT people who love Disney, as a young lesbian who is obsessed with Disney, it just makes me feel less isolated and alone <3



Be sure and come to the monorail crawl if you are around Wednesday, May 30th.


----------



## BadBoyBill

Belle's-Library said:


> I've never been to Gay Days at Disney, but I'll be at the parks during it for the first time this summer and I'm super excited! It's always really nice to see other LGBT people who love Disney, as a young lesbian who is obsessed with Disney, it just makes me feel less isolated and alone <3


Welcome! You will find plenty of welcoming people and lots of fun.


----------



## FarCityGuy

I just did the math, and there are only 67 days to go until the monorail crawl!  And, some of you will be able to start reserving FP's next week!  Woohooo!  I can't help it...I tend to start getting happy knowing that gay days is getting closer.  Hopefully, springtime is coming soon, too.  These cold days with rain and snow are making me crave the warmth and sunshine in Florida so much more.


----------



## dano4

FarCityGuy said:


> I just did the math, and there are only 67 days to go until the monorail crawl!  And, some of you will be able to start reserving FP's next week!  Woohooo!  I can't help it...I tend to start getting happy knowing that gay days is getting closer.  Hopefully, springtime is coming soon, too.  These cold days with rain and snow are making me crave the warmth and sunshine in Florida so much more.



Is it cold in North Carolina? We hit 84 yesterday in the Phoenix area.  Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> I just did the math, and there are only 67 days to go until the monorail crawl!  And, some of you will be able to start reserving FP's next week!  Woohooo!  I can't help it...I tend to start getting happy knowing that gay days is getting closer.  Hopefully, springtime is coming soon, too.  These cold days with rain and snow are making me crave the warmth and sunshine in Florida so much more.


Can't wait to see you guys


----------



## Mr. J

Glad to find this thread.   I have travelled to WDW for a week every summer for quite a few years, but my last (and only) GayDays was 2001!   Planning my summer vacation trips now, and would love to come back to GD.   I have a few questions, though:

1) Advantages to staying at host hotel vs. on WDW properties?   I've run the cost (including theme park admissions) and it's fairly comparable.  (Disclosure: I stay at Coronado Springs every time I come down: love it.)
2.) How populated with GD folks are the WDW properties?   Any one more so than others?
3.) Back in 2001, some of the GD sites ran full forums for folks (like me) who are coming down and trying to arrange some meetings ahead of time: nothing salacious, just travel buddies.  This forum here is the only one I've come across: are there any more?  Dedicated to other than the Monorail Crawl (which, to be fair, sounds fantastic)?
4.) Finally: how can I post an avatar pic?  I keep being told "You do not have access to this page."

Thanks so much: it looks like this board has been recently active!

-J


----------



## FarCityGuy

Mr. J said:


> Glad to find this thread.   I have travelled to WDW for a week every summer for quite a few years, but my last (and only) GayDays was 2001!   Planning my summer vacation trips now, and would love to come back to GD.   I have a few questions, though:
> 
> 1) Advantages to staying at host hotel vs. on WDW properties?   I've run the cost (including theme park admissions) and it's fairly comparable.  (Disclosure: I stay at Coronado Springs every time I come down: love it.)
> 2.) How populated with GD folks are the WDW properties?   Any one more so than others?
> 3.) Back in 2001, some of the GD sites ran full forums for folks (like me) who are coming down and trying to arrange some meetings ahead of time: nothing salacious, just travel buddies.  This forum here is the only one I've come across: are there any more?  Dedicated to other than the Monorail Crawl (which, to be fair, sounds fantastic)?
> 4.) Finally: how can I post an avatar pic?  I keep being told "You do not have access to this page."
> 
> Thanks so much: it looks like this board has been recently active!
> 
> -J


There is way too much going on throughout the Orlando area during gay days to take in all of it.  So, you need to decide what events sound most interesting to you.  If you do not plan to venture outside of WDW, then staying on property has the most perks.  My friends and I have always stayed right across the street from one of the host hotels.  While we do enjoy visiting WDW, we also enjoy being in the gayborhood that lasts for several days around the host hotel.  The pool parties and expo at the host hotel, and special events at the Orlando gay bars can be a lot of fun, too.  And, it is a nice break to be amidst thousands of guys without any kids or strollers.  If you only want to party non-stop, then staying at a host hotel is a good option.  I find it refreshing to be able to catch a few zzz's and escape the bass beats from the music at the host hotel every now and then.  One of our favorite events to attend each year is the monorail crawl on Wednesday night.  Whether you are traveling solo, with your partner, or with friends, it is a great way to meet new friends from all over the world who you will see throughout the week and be able to re-connect with in the years to come.  The "veterans" who return year after year are some of the greatest guys you will ever get to meet!  Without dano's monorail crawl, I don't think I would be nearly as excited to come back every single year.


----------



## Mr. J

Fantastic.  This was sort of what I had anticipated.   I definitely do not want to party non-stop; circuit has never been my scene.  One or two nights at a pool party is my limit. (Low key, like is more my scene.  To give you a sense: I generally go after I've finished summer semester, and bring a few paperbacks because line-standing for, say, Aerosmith or Spaceship Earth, is a fantastic opportunity to read uninterrupted.  I do the same nights at Rix Lounge at Coro Springs.).  I'll decide whether to make my trip during GD or later in the summer in a few days.  Thanks so much!


----------



## FarCityGuy

Mr. J said:


> Fantastic.  This was sort of what I had anticipated.   I definitely do not want to party non-stop; circuit has never been my scene.  One or two nights at a pool party is my limit. (Low key, like is more my scene.  To give you a sense: I generally go after I've finished summer semester, and bring a few paperbacks because line-standing for, say, Aerosmith or Spaceship Earth, is a fantastic opportunity to read uninterrupted.  I do the same nights at Rix Lounge at Coro Springs.).  I'll decide whether to make my trip during GD or later in the summer in a few days.  Thanks so much!


Ok.  Based on this response, I think you would probably enjoy staying at one of the WDW resorts/hotels.  You can visit the individual parks on the unofficial designated gay days:  Thursday for AK, Friday for HS, Saturday for the MK, and Sunday for Epcot.  If you would like to visit one of the host hotels, then I would recommend either the B Resort (right off I-4 at WDW), or The Doubletree at SeaWorld (a short drive or uber trip away).  And, of course, I always highly recommend joining us for dano's monorail crawl on Wednesday night.  Saturday at the MK is still, by far, the biggest of the gay days.  Even if you have visited MK many times, there is something about seeing all of the red shirts that leaves a memorable impression.


----------



## tdgab

My boyfriend, our best friend, and I will be at WDW 5/31-6/4! Especially looking forward to Red Shirt Day in MK. I shared our detailed plans here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/critique-my-plans-booking-fastpass-on-3-31.3672978/

Two months to go!


----------



## FarCityGuy

Hey, tdgab! You have put together a very thorough spreadsheet.  Are you aware that Thursday is actually the "gay day" for AK, and Epcot is Sunday?  Not that it's really that big of a deal, because you will see guys at all four parks on all four days, but you may see more on the so-called designated days.  Saturday is by far the biggest and most impressive at the MK, where you will get to see a sea of red shirts, especially at the Country Bear Jamboree around 1pm and in front of Cinderella's Castle just before the afternoon parade.  You guys definitely need to consider joining the group for dano's monorail crawl on Wednesday night!


----------



## Mr. J

tdgab said:


> My boyfriend, our best friend, and I will be at WDW 5/31-6/4! Especially looking forward to Red Shirt Day in MK. I shared our detailed plans here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/critique-my-plans-booking-fastpass-on-3-31.3672978/
> 
> Two months to go!


You plan obsessively like I do. I even have the novels I read in line already determined. Star Wars at Hollywood is the single best fireworks show I have ever seen.  Get there early for good seat.  Also, if you have money/time, consider eating at resorts: SANAA at Animal Kingdom Villas (don't skimp: get the bread tasting) and Maya Grill at Coronado Springs.   The Water Parks are also great and relaxing.


----------



## dano4

Mr. J said:


> Glad to find this thread.   I have travelled to WDW for a week every summer for quite a few years, but my last (and only) GayDays was 2001!   Planning my summer vacation trips now, and would love to come back to GD.   I have a few questions, though:
> 
> 1) Advantages to staying at host hotel vs. on WDW properties?   I've run the cost (including theme park admissions) and it's fairly comparable.  (Disclosure: I stay at Coronado Springs every time I come down: love it.)
> 2.) How populated with GD folks are the WDW properties?   Any one more so than others?
> 3.) Back in 2001, some of the GD sites ran full forums for folks (like me) who are coming down and trying to arrange some meetings ahead of time: nothing salacious, just travel buddies.  This forum here is the only one I've come across: are there any more?  Dedicated to other than the Monorail Crawl (which, to be fair, sounds fantastic)?
> 4.) Finally: how can I post an avatar pic?  I keep being told "You do not have access to this page."
> 
> Thanks so much: it looks like this board has been recently active!
> 
> -J



Mr. J, welcome to the thread.  If you stay at a Disney resort, you get extra magic hours and also can book FastPass+ 60 days prior to check-in.  I don't think the host hotel offers these perks.  I imagine each resort on property gets a fair share of folks that are there for the Gay Days celebration and I bet that the host hotel gets the most.  A bunch of us are staying at Disney's Boardwalk (I think we have eight or nine rooms).  Look into the Swan or Dolphin for rates that are comparable to Coronado.  We've got a group of at least 20 guys that get together each year to enjoy the parks, resort pool, dinner, etc.  The group seems to grow each year.  Feel free to join the Facebook group "Gay Days Disney Monorail Crawl".  In that group, you can interact with others who will be celebrating the Gay Days events as well as the monorail crawl.  If you book during Gay Days, definitely check out the crawl.  As far as your avatar, try contacting the DIS team via the "contact us" link at the bottom of your browser.  Whenever you decide to book, I bet you'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## EDCCFO

tdgab said:


> My boyfriend, our best friend, and I will be at WDW 5/31-6/4! Especially looking forward to Red Shirt Day in MK. I shared our detailed plans here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/critique-my-plans-booking-fastpass-on-3-31.3672978/
> 
> Two months to go!


Sorry you will miss the Monorail Crawl Wednesday.  It really is a great way to kick off the GD celebration.  Whoops!!!!! My partner just told me that you will be arriving on Wednesday.....so hopefully you guys will make Dano's Monorail Crawl Wednesday night. It is a great way to meet some new friends, share Disney experiences and enjoy and adult beverage or 2.


----------



## EDCCFO

Dano's Fifth Annual Monorail Crawl is just a couple months away (I'm sure Far City Guy knows the exact number of days).  Anyway, join our Facebook Group "Gay Days Disney Monorail Crawl" for updates on the Crawl as well as other information (thanks to BadBoyBill) related to Disney and the GD celebration.


----------



## Mr. J

A couple of things: I can get an avatar image once I've posted a few more times, and will put up a pic of my ugly mug when I can, but more relevant: I am glad you said you and others stay on Property and not at the Host hotel.  As I've said in other posts, I come to Disney often: I understand what the on-site perks are and use them + do backstage tours every year!    I was going to do Disney this summer regardless.  I am doing GayDays  because my teaching schedule allows me to this summer!  The purpose is to meet guys!

I am not ready to drop the fundage for the Deluxe Resorts of Boardwalk/Swan/Dolphin- I have 3 other cross country trips in my first summer off in 16 years!- , but I am thinking of branching into a another Moderate beyond Coronado (a big deal for a routine-dependent guy like me). 

Excited to be at Disney, and thank you very much for the reply!  My plan is to see you at the Crawl!

-J


----------



## dano4

Mr. J said:


> A couple of things: I can get an avatar image once I've posted a few more times, and will put up a pic of my ugly mug when I can, but more relevant: I am glad you said you and others stay on Property and not at the Host hotel.  As I've said in other posts, I come to Disney often: I understand what the on-site perks are and use them + do backstage tours every year!    I was going to do Disney this summer regardless.  I am doing GayDays  because my teaching schedule allows me to this summer!  The purpose is to meet guys!
> 
> I am not ready to drop the fundage for the Deluxe Resorts of Boardwalk/Swan/Dolphin- I have 3 other cross country trips in my first summer off in 16 years!- , but I am thinking of branching into a another Moderate beyond Coronado (a big deal for a routine-dependent guy like me).
> 
> Excited to be at Disney, and thank you very much for the reply!  My plan is to see you at the Crawl!
> 
> -J



I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## chris abercrombie

Hi!! I'm so excited that I found your site! We are getting married on May 27th and we are flying to WDW for our honeymoom!! We will be staying at the Grand Floridian from 5/28-6/6 and we are super pumped to find out that we will be there during gays days! My future husband to be is not as as much as a Disney geek as me but he will learn to be!  So I was reading about the monorail crawl. Where can we get tickets to this event? Can I add it to my Magic your way package?


----------



## dano4

chris abercrombie said:


> Hi!! I'm so excited that I found your site! We are getting married on May 27th and we are flying to WDW for our honeymoom!! We will be staying at the Grand Floridian from 5/28-6/6 and we are super pumped to find out that we will be there during gays days! My future husband to be is not as as much as a Disney geek as me but he will learn to be!  So I was reading about the monorail crawl. Where can we get tickets to this event? Can I add it to my Magic your way package?



Welcome to the thread. No tickets are needed for the monorail crawl.  It’s really just a group gathering.  Check out page #3 of this thread for all the details.  Looking forward to meeting you guys and congratulations on the upcoming marriage.


----------



## chris abercrombie

dano4 said:


> Welcome to the thread. No tickets are needed for the monorail crawl.  It’s really just a group gathering.  Check out page #3 of this thread for all the details.  Looking forward to meeting you guys and congratulations on the upcoming marriage.


Awesome!!!! And thank you so much! 
 and we are looking forward to meeting everyone too!


----------



## FarCityGuy

chris abercrombie said:


> Hi!! I'm so excited that I found your site! We are getting married on May 27th and we are flying to WDW for our honeymoom!! We will be staying at the Grand Floridian from 5/28-6/6 and we are super pumped to find out that we will be there during gays days! My future husband to be is not as as much as a Disney geek as me but he will learn to be!  So I was reading about the monorail crawl. Where can we get tickets to this event? Can I add it to my Magic your way package?


Dang it...dano was faster on the keyboard than me.
Are you ready for some really good news?  There are NO TICKETS to buy for dano's monorail crawl!  The only cost involved is what you choose to spend on food and/or drinks.  And, you can join up with us at any of our stops.  See the itinerary posted above.  Some of us like to start with the "pre-crawl," but our group grows larger once we get to the Outer Rim at the CR and then, Trader Sam's at the Polynesian Resort.  Think of this as a "meet up" kind of event, a gathering of friends.  It is a great way to meet new friends who you will run into for the rest of the week!  If there was a Fast Pass for this...LOL...I would schedule it first.  Soooo much fun!  Hope to see you there!


----------



## EDCCFO

Belle's-Library said:


> I've never been to Gay Days at Disney, but I'll be at the parks during it for the first time this summer and I'm super excited! It's always really nice to see other LGBT people who love Disney, as a young lesbian who is obsessed with Disney, it just makes me feel less isolated and alone <3


I am quite sure you will have a wonderful time.  Join the Dano's Monorail Crawl Wednesday night for a great way to kick off the GD celebration.


----------



## EDCCFO

Mr. J said:


> Glad to find this thread.   I have travelled to WDW for a week every summer for quite a few years, but my last (and only) GayDays was 2001!   Planning my summer vacation trips now, and would love to come back to GD.   I have a few questions, though:
> 
> 1) Advantages to staying at host hotel vs. on WDW properties?   I've run the cost (including theme park admissions) and it's fairly comparable.  (Disclosure: I stay at Coronado Springs every time I come down: love it.)
> 2.) How populated with GD folks are the WDW properties?   Any one more so than others?
> 3.) Back in 2001, some of the GD sites ran full forums for folks (like me) who are coming down and trying to arrange some meetings ahead of time: nothing salacious, just travel buddies.  This forum here is the only one I've come across: are there any more?  Dedicated to other than the Monorail Crawl (which, to be fair, sounds fantastic)?
> 4.) Finally: how can I post an avatar pic?  I keep being told "You do not have access to this page."
> 
> Thanks so much: it looks like this board has been recently active!
> 
> -J


The GD celebration is the best.  We really won't miss this annual event.  If you do decide to go, be sure to include Dano's Monorail Crawl on Wednesday.  It is a great way to meet some new friends and share Disney experiences.


----------



## EDCCFO

RedsDrew said:


> Typically, what time of day is the monorail crawl?


Hope to meet you guys at the Monorail Crawl. See the Crawl plan earlier in this thread.


----------



## EDCCFO

rickwelch49525 said:


> I think that you will like it there!  Enjoy your trip.  If you think you have other questions, let me know!
> 
> Richard


Great fun for sure!  Be sure to include Dano's Monorail Crawl on Wednesday in your plans. A great way to start the GD celebration.


----------



## EDCCFO

chris abercrombie said:


> Hi!! I'm so excited that I found your site! We are getting married on May 27th and we are flying to WDW for our honeymoom!! We will be staying at the Grand Floridian from 5/28-6/6 and we are super pumped to find out that we will be there during gays days! My future husband to be is not as as much as a Disney geek as me but he will learn to be!  So I was reading about the monorail crawl. Where can we get tickets to this event? Can I add it to my Magic your way package?


Well congratulations to both of you.  Hope you can make Dano's Monorail Crawl It's a great way to kick of the GD celebration and meet some new friends.


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Dang it...dano was faster on the keyboard than me.
> Are you ready for some really good news?  There are NO TICKETS to buy for dano's monorail crawl!  The only cost involved is what you choose to spend on food and/or drinks.  And, you can join up with us at any of our stops.  See the itinerary posted above.  Some of us like to start with the "pre-crawl," but our group grows larger once we get to the Outer Rim at the CR and then, Trader Sam's at the Polynesian Resort.  Think of this as a "meet up" kind of event, a gathering of friends.  It is a great way to meet new friends who you will run into for the rest of the week!  If there was a Fast Pass for this...LOL...I would schedule it first.  Soooo much fun!  Hope to see you there!


LOL FAr City Guy.....really funny line about the FP..


----------



## dano4

Sixty days from today is the crawl and we're all looking forward to it.  Looking back at years past, the monorail crawl always is my favorite memory.  I look at the group photo we took last year and find it reminds me that good people outnumber the bad in this world.  No matter what kind of evil events unfold, we'll always come together and move forward.  I hope each of you has a wonderful weekend and Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Mboucher74

Cant wait to go this year.  Will not be doing the monorail crawl.  Will be at the parks from 5/28-6/4.  Always up to meeting new people to hang at the parks with!


----------



## dano4

Mboucher74 said:


> Cant wait to go this year.  Will not be doing the monorail crawl.  Will be at the parks from 5/28-6/4.  Always up to meeting new people to hang at the parks with!



Where are you staying? Are you going to Riptide? What’s your favorite place to eat on property? Doing any of the pool parties? Magic Bands will be shipping soon if you’re staying on property.  Can’t wait too!


----------



## EDCCFO

Mboucher74 said:


> Cant wait to go this year.  Will not be doing the monorail crawl.  Will be at the parks from 5/28-6/4.  Always up to meeting new people to hang at the parks with!


We will miss you at the Crawl......but certainly hope to meet up at the Parks.


----------



## EDCCFO

Dano's Monorail Crawl will be held 8 weeks from tonight. Be sure to include the Crawl in your plans for a night of fun. Now for a bit of fun here.....some Crawl trivia for the next 7 Wednesdays.
Today's question:  The first Crawl had 9 people in attendance. When was it?


----------



## FarCityGuy

EDCCFO said:


> Dano's Monorail Crawl will be held 8 weeks from tonight. Be sure to include the Crawl in your plans for a night of fun. Now for a bit of fun here.....some Crawl trivia for the next 7 Wednesdays.
> Today's question:  The first Crawl had 9 people in attendance. When was it?


Was that the one when Ed sported his leisure suit?  I hear that he looked like he was right out of "Saturday Night Fever!"  Must have been....mmmm....1977?  LMAO!


----------



## dano4

We'll be checking in 49 days from today.  Is anyone else hoping for a soft opening or annual pass / DVC member preview of Toy Story Land? That would be so amazing! Oh yeah...in just 50 days, we'll be drinking our way around the Seven Seas Lagoon! Did you all customize your MagicBand?


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Was that the one when Ed sported his leisure suit?  I hear that he looked like he was right out of "Saturday Night Fever!"  Must have been....mmmm....1977?  LMAO!


----------



## EDCCFO

Answer to last weeks Crawl trivia:  Thursday, 5/8/14 --> Dan & I could not make gay days that year, but nevertheless decided to try to start a Monorail Crawl.
This week's question:  Dano's 2nd Monorail Crawl was held during Gay Days on Wednesday, 6/3/15 --> How many Crawlers attended?
Stay tuned for the answer next Wednesday and remember, just 7 more weeks till this year's Crawl.


----------



## Mr. J

Oh.  I'm going.


----------



## Mr. J

Repeated this on the Facebook thread:
Just, finally, booked my trip from the 29th- 4th. So excited for my first GayDays trip in years! (Obviously, since I was lazy and didn't do the 60 day pre-book, I didn't get the FLIGHTS OF PASSAGE fastpass, which is the only one I cared about- but I don't mind getting to AK early and reading books in line-- even for many hours!)
I will probably post this question once every few weeks, but does anyone want to do a group meal (Sanaa [my favorite], Garden Grill, Biergarten), or a tour (I've done several, and will definitely again do the cheapie- EPCOT's "Behind the Seeds") together? Would love company- just trying to meet people! Msg or post me at my Facebook account here!


----------



## Mr. J

dano4 said:


> We'll be checking in 49 days from today.  Is anyone else hoping for a soft opening or annual pass / DVC member preview of Toy Story Land? That would be so amazing! Oh yeah...in just 50 days, we'll be drinking our way around the Seven Seas Lagoon! Did you all customize your MagicBand?



Dano: didn't customize.  Using an old BB-8 band.


----------



## FarCityGuy

EDCCFO said:


> Answer to last weeks Crawl trivia:  Thursday, 5/8/14 --> Dan & I could not make gay days that year, but nevertheless decided to try to start a Monorail Crawl.
> This week's question:  Dano's 2nd Monorail Crawl was held during Gay Days on Wednesday, 6/3/15 --> How many Crawlers attended?
> Stay tuned for the answer next Wednesday and remember, just 7 more weeks till this year's Crawl.


Hmmm...I am going to make a guess on this one.  20?  I do know that it keeps growing every year!


----------



## Mr. J

Add one from Atlanta.


----------



## FarCityGuy

Mr. J said:


> Repeated this on the Facebook thread:
> Just, finally, booked my trip from the 29th- 4th. So excited for my first GayDays trip in years! (Obviously, since I was lazy and didn't do the 60 day pre-book, I didn't get the FLIGHTS OF PASSAGE fastpass, which is the only one I cared about- but I don't mind getting to AK early and reading books in line-- even for many hours!)
> I will probably post this question once every few weeks, but does anyone want to do a group meal (Sanaa [my favorite], Garden Grill, Biergarten), or a tour (I've done several, and will definitely again do the cheapie- EPCOT's "Behind the Seeds") together? Would love company- just trying to meet people! Msg or post me at my Facebook account here!


Here is some encouraging news:  the wait for Flight of Passage is one of the most interesting I have ever seen at a theme park attraction.  There are a lot of interesting things to see as you are waiting in line for the ride.  The ride itself is awesome!


----------



## Mr. J

FarCityGuy said:


> Here is some encouraging news:  the wait for Flight of Passage is one of the most interesting I have ever seen at a theme park attraction.  There are a lot of interesting things to see as you are waiting in line for the ride.  The ride itself is awesome!



I LOVE the _PETER PAN_  and _SOARIN_ queues (and, to blaspheme, the _Harry Potter_ and _Mummy_ queues at Universal).  I love the interesting. I also typically rise well before 6am, so getting to a place early without FastPass doesn't scare me if there is one particular attraction I want to experience.  So I'm not scared!


----------



## FarCityGuy

Anybody staying at the Ft. Wilderness Campground this year?  Thinking about a mid-afternoon beer at Crockett's Tavern around 3-3:30pm on Wednesday, May 30th, just for tradition sake.  Think of it as maybe a "pre-pre-crawl" before catching the boat and heading over to Geyser Point at Wilderness Lodge for some food and another beer for the beginning of dano's monorail crawl.


----------



## Mr. J

Solved it.  Doing a night-time tour of animals at AK; it includes a FoP ride.  (I didn't do it for the FoP ride; the tours at Disney are always great; the FoP inclusion is icing on the cake.)


----------



## EDCCFO

Answer to last week's Crawl question --> 18
This week's Question:  Dano's 3rd annual Gay Days Monorail Crawl was held 6/1/16 with 31 Crawlers in attendance --> What color were Ed's pants that year?


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Hmmm...I am going to make a guess on this one.  20?  I do know that it keeps growing every year!


good guess.....but not quite right


----------



## FarCityGuy

EDCCFO said:


> Answer to last week's Crawl question --> 18
> This week's Question:  Dano's 3rd annual Gay Days Monorail Crawl was held 6/1/16 with 31 Crawlers in attendance --> What color were Ed's pants that year?


Ooooh!  I know!  I know!  But, I will wait to answer for a few days to give somebody else a shot at this one.  If you were there two years ago, I am sure that you will remember.  I am still wondering if those pants came with AA batteries.


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Ooooh!  I know!  I know!  But, I will wait to answer for a few days to give somebody else a shot at this one.  If you were there two years ago, I am sure that you will remember.  I am still wondering if those pants came with AA batteries.


ok ok ok.....put your hand down johnny and let someone else answer......


----------



## dano4

Mr. J said:


> Repeated this on the Facebook thread:
> Just, finally, booked my trip from the 29th- 4th. So excited for my first GayDays trip in years! (Obviously, since I was lazy and didn't do the 60 day pre-book, I didn't get the FLIGHTS OF PASSAGE fastpass, which is the only one I cared about- but I don't mind getting to AK early and reading books in line-- even for many hours!)
> I will probably post this question once every few weeks, but does anyone want to do a group meal (Sanaa [my favorite], Garden Grill, Biergarten), or a tour (I've done several, and will definitely again do the cheapie- EPCOT's "Behind the Seeds") together? Would love company- just trying to meet people! Msg or post me at my Facebook account here!



We've got a few extra spots at Crystal Palace and Biergarten.  Get in touch with EDCCFO on the boards if you're interested.


----------



## dano4

I’m getting more excited as Gay Days is just around the corner.  We’re less then two months out! We’re flying into Tampa on Friday, May 18th and will spend the evening at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino.  Saturday, May 19th, we’ll spend a good portion of the day at Busch Gardens then head back to the casino for the evening.  Our plan (weather permitting) is to visit Adventure Island the morning of Sunday, May 20th.  We’ll spend time with family afterwards.  Thursday, May 24th, we check into Orlando’s Sunshine Resort and will be there until Tuesday, May 29th.  During our stay, we’ll visit Sea World and Aquatica in Orlando, as well as the four theme parks and two water parks of the Walt Disney World Resort.  We check into Disney’s Boardwalk Villas on Tuesday, May 29th and will be there until Tuesday, June 5th.  During our stay at the Boardwalk, we’ve got an itinerary that keeps us on WDW property.  *Forty days from today is the monorail crawl* and we’ve got tickets to Riptide as well.  If you’re around the Tampa or Orlando area during our visit, feel free to connect.  Looking forward to all the fun and festivities to be shared with friends old and new.


----------



## Mr. J

Is there a place here or on the facebook group that some people are placing general itineraries either for the 'scheduled' days or other parts? (For a pair of _purely_ hypothetical examples: Wednesday 30: AK in morning, then Blizzard Beach, Dinner at Contemporary, then Monorail Crawl... Saturday 2: MK Day: Going to have early breakfast @ Be Our Guest, Lunch @ Skipper Canteen, Dinner @ Crystal Palace, doing the park counterclockwise from morning to dinner, then using after dinner to revisit Tomorrowland spots and basically riding Haunted Mansion as many times as possible from 11 to Midnight)

Asking for a friend. *cough*


----------



## FarCityGuy

Hmm...big news!  Gay Days, Inc. is not only moving their host hotel in 2019, but they are changing the dates of all of their events and activities to mid-August.  I guess I am a traditionalist, in that I still think of the first Saturday in June as being the big day at MK.  Plus, my work schedule will not allow me to take a vacation for a few days in mid-August.  Hopefully, One Magical Weekend will continue to hold their events around the first weekend in June.
Here is a link to a news story that covers the big changes planned for 2019:
http://www.watermarkonline.com/2018/04/24/gaydays-moves-dates-host-hotel-for-2019-event/#more-158522


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Hmm...big news!  Gay Days, Inc. is not only moving their host hotel in 2019, but they are changing the dates of all of their events and activities to mid-August.  I guess I am a traditionalist, in that I still think of the first Saturday in June as being the big day at MK.  Plus, my work schedule will not allow me to take a vacation for a few days in mid-August.  Hopefully, One Magical Weekend will continue to hold their events around the first weekend in June.
> Here is a link to a news story that covers the big changes planned for 2019:
> http://www.watermarkonline.com/2018/04/24/gaydays-moves-dates-host-hotel-for-2019-event/#more-158522


This is definitely disappointing news.  I know for Dano & I, we will continue to do OMW.  See ya real soon and I am so happy your side kick is joining us again this year.


----------



## EDCCFO

Answer to last week's question:  Ed was sporting his Red pants for the 6/1/16 Monorail Crawl. (Hey Far City Guy.....I know you knew this).
This week's question:  Dano's 4th Annual Gay Days Monorail Crawl was held 5/31/17. It was a record crowd. How many Crawlers attended?
Stay tuned for the answer next week.
Just 5 weeks from tonight for yet another Crawl! Hope to see ya there.


----------



## FarCityGuy

EDCCFO said:


> Answer to last week's question:  Ed was sporting his Red pants for the 6/1/16 Monorail Crawl. (Hey Far City Guy.....I know you knew this).
> This week's question:  Dano's 4th Annual Gay Days Monorail Crawl was held 5/31/17. It was a record crowd. How many Crawlers attended?
> Stay tuned for the answer next week.
> Just 5 weeks from tonight for yet another Crawl! Hope to see ya there.


Red???  LOL!  They sure did look pink.  Now, maybe they had been washed numerous times and had slightly faded.  Or, they were supposed to be the very light-colored "coral red."  They were bright, and they sure did look pink.  Hehehehe....(wonders if Ed has ever worn those pants since the 2016 monorail crawl.)


----------



## Chuck S

Interesting quote from the change article... " Alexander-Manley admits that while diehard traditionalists will be upset over the move he does not feel that will be the response from the majority of attendees."

They seem quite smug. 

Guess what, I'm sticking with June...the weather is cooler than August, the DVC Points are cheaper, some youngsters are still in school, so fewer public meltdowns by exhausted kids...just a much more enjoyable time in the parks overall.  It seems they want to change the focus away from Disney, I guess they don't realize for many of us sharing a fun day and the atmosphere at Disney with like minded people IS the main draw for many of us.


----------



## Mr. J

Just completed my Pre-Monorail Crawl plans.   Love Maya Grill (and the flight!) at my hotel: Coronado!


Trickiest element of planning: Trying to coordinate with group activities to meet people, but also coordinating a couple of tours and a dinner at Yachtsman!


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Red???  LOL!  They sure did look pink.  Now, maybe they had been washed numerous times and had slightly faded.  Or, they were supposed to be the very light-colored "coral red."  They were bright, and they sure did look pink.  Hehehehe....(wonders if Ed has ever worn those pants since the 2016 monorail crawl.)


LOL Far City Guy......I will have to be sure to put those ones in the closet for a while....


----------



## FarCityGuy

Only 30 days to go until the monorail crawl!!!
If you are planning to attend gay days at WDW solo/by yourself, this is a great way to meet up with some awesome new friends who you may enjoy running into and maybe even hanging out with during the rest of the week.  This group includes all ages, all sizes, and just a fun bunch to get to know.
If you are partnered, married, or attending with other friends, this is a great way to meet up with other partnered, married, and those attending with friends.
No tickets needed!  No fast passes required! The only expense is whatever you choose to spend on food and beverages.
You will discover that this group represents many different states and foreign countries, too.  
Mark the date for Wednesday evening, May 30th!  You will find the complete schedule if you scroll back...to page #3, I think.  Maybe as we approach moving to a page #7, Dan can re-post the itinerary again.
It should be a "must do" on your list of events to attend this year!


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Only 30 days to go until the monorail crawl!!!
> If you are planning to attend gay days at WDW solo/by yourself, this is a great way to meet up with some awesome new friends who you may enjoy running into and maybe even hanging out with during the rest of the week.  This group includes all ages, all sizes, and just a fun bunch to get to know.
> If you are partnered, married, or attending with other friends, this is a great way to meet up with other partnered, married, and those attending with friends.
> No tickets needed!  No fast passes required! The only expense is whatever you choose to spend on food and beverages.
> You will discover that this group represents many different states and foreign countries, too.
> Mark the date for Wednesday evening, May 30th!  You will find the complete schedule if you scroll back...to page #3, I think.  Maybe as we approach moving to a page #7, Dan can re-post the itinerary again.
> It should be a "must do" on your list of events to attend this year!


Hey there Far City Guy.......I just put it on my list.....so I guess I will see you there.....and I'll be ready for an adult beverage or 2.....


----------



## EDCCFO

Answer to last week's question:  40
This week's question:  There was a record bar tab by one Crawler at the 2015 Crawl at one of the monorail stops. How much was it:
   A.  $0 to $100
   B.  $100 to $150
   C.  $150 to $200
   D.  $200+
Answer will be posted next Wednesday.

Just 4 weeks from tonight will be Dano's 5th Annual Gay Day Monorail Crawl. Hope to see you there!


----------



## ThorOdinson

DP and I will be there 06/02-06/08, with DS3 and DD5 in tow. Looks like we’ll miss most of the fun . If you see two guys struggling with exhausted, but cute, kids - say hi!


----------



## Mboucher74

dano4 said:


> Where are you staying? Are you going to Riptide? What’s your favorite place to eat on property? Doing any of the pool parties? Magic Bands will be shipping soon if you’re staying on property.  Can’t wait too!


Carribean Beach. I do not do riptide.  There are way too many good places to eat on property.  I can't book a trip without eating at 50's Prime Time.  I just got my magic band today!


----------



## dano4

Mboucher74 said:


> Carribean Beach. I do not do riptide.  There are way too many good places to eat on property.  I can't book a trip without eating at 50's Prime Time.  I just got my magic band today!



A group of us are eating lunch at 50's Prime Time Café on Friday, June 1st.


----------



## EDCCFO

Answer to last week's question:  D.  A Crawler bought a round of shots and drinks for all crawlers and the tab was $218. A fun time was had by all for sure.
This week's question:  What is Dan's favorite adult beverage?  And which attraction did he not fair well on at DAK Thursday morning because of his favorite beverage?


----------



## FarCityGuy

EDCCFO said:


> Answer to last week's question:  D.  A Crawler bought a round of shots and drinks for all crawlers and the tab was $218. A fun time was had by all for sure.
> This week's question:  What is Dan's favorite adult beverage?  And which attraction did he not fair well on at DAK Thursday morning because of his favorite beverage?


Hmmm.  Too much vodka and cranberry?  Couldn't keep up with the kids in The Boneyard at Dinoland?
LOL!  It's a Small World could be a bit much with a hangover.


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Hmmm.  Too much vodka and cranberry?  Couldn't keep up with the kids in The Boneyard at Dinoland?
> LOL!  It's a Small World could be a bit much with a hangover.


LOL Far City Guy......But wrong on all fronts....try again...


----------



## jeanigor

Just thought I would drop in and say hello. I booked a quickie weekend trip for this year's festivities (my cruising addiction has gobbled up most of my vacation time).
The last time I was to GayDayS was 2001 and it seems like ages ago.


----------



## EDCCFO

jeanigor said:


> Just thought I would drop in and say hello. I booked a quickie weekend trip for this year's festivities (my cruising addiction has gobbled up most of my vacation time).
> The last time I was to GayDayS was 2001 and it seems like ages ago.


Welllllll……...Welcome Home!  Hope to see you at the Crawl!


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> The last time I was to GayDayS was 2001 and it seems like ages ago.


That *is* ages ago!


----------



## dano4

Who else likes to take an afternoon break away from the parks? When the crowds start rolling in, I like to head back to my resort for some pool time and adult beverages.  Instead of paying those pool bar prices, I take an Uber or Lyft to one of the Walt Disney World Speedway gas station & convenient stores and pick up some beer or premixed bottled cocktails.  If you're staying near the Boardwalk area, you just need a one way Uber or Lyft as the Speedway is a short walk from Crescent Lake.  Getting excited and looking forward to seeing many of you in just two weeks at the monorail crawl!


----------



## Chuck S

BTW...Shop Disney has a Rainbow collection, with 10% going to GLSEN for anti-bullying in schools.  Go to shopdisney.com and search Rainbow Collection.  There is a rainbow mickey ball cap, shirts, pins...


----------



## FarCityGuy

Chuck S said:


> BTW...Shop Disney has a Rainbow collection, with 10% going to GLSEN for anti-bullying in schools.  Go to shopdisney.com and search Rainbow Collection.  There is a rainbow mickey ball cap, shirts, pins...


Thanks for the info, Chuck!  Free shipping if you spend at least $75, too!  Now I have a new cap, tank top, sunglasses, and fanny pack on the way!


----------



## FarCityGuy

EDCCFO said:


> Answer to last week's question:  D.  A Crawler bought a round of shots and drinks for all crawlers and the tab was $218. A fun time was had by all for sure.
> This week's question:  What is Dan's favorite adult beverage?  And which attraction did he not fair well on at DAK Thursday morning because of his favorite beverage?


I know it was the Flight of Passage that Dan had some issues with.  But, I can't remember his favorite adult beverage.  If he has good taste, like me, it would be gin and tonic.  LOL!  ONLY TWO WEEKS UNTIL THE MONORAIL CRAWL!  Woots!  It is going to be soooo much fun!


----------



## Mr. J

Dano I usually split time in parks with out-of-parks; I enjoy hanging at Disney Springs/ seeing movie, and just hotel hanging/poolside reading as well.  I also park-hop, so it's not unusual for me to spend one afternoon heading to BB or TL and just laying on the river for an hour.


----------



## FarCityGuy

Just 10 days to go until the monorail crawl!  And, just 9 days to go until we will be back in O-Town, searching for good drinks, good food, and good fun!!!


----------



## Chavaleh

We're going to be there June 1-10 with my daughter and her best friend who are both somewhere on that lovely LGBTQIA rainbow and will be celebrating their graduating from high school. Are there any events going on that would be appropriate and enjoyable for young queer kids of their age bracket?


----------



## FarCityGuy

Chavaleh said:


> We're going to be there June 1-10 with my daughter and her best friend who are both somewhere on that lovely LGBTQIA rainbow and will be celebrating their graduating from high school. Are there any events going on that would be appropriate and enjoyable for young queer kids of their age bracket?


I had to really think about this one for a bit.  Unfortunately, I am not aware of any events or activities for the youth, other than visiting the theme parks.  I checked the Girls in Wonderland site, only to find that all of their events are for 21+.  There used to be a meet up of the youth in front of Cinderella's Castle just before the start of the afternoon parade at MK, but I haven't noticed that in several years.  Hopefully, somebody knows about an event or activity for the 18 and under youth.  It strikes me as a huge oversight if there isn't some kind of event for the youth.


----------



## trwhite88

Anyone else disappointed in the forecast? Keep hoping it will be updated to the usual quick 4pm thunderstorm and sun the rest of the time but looks like it could be the wettest and greyest GD in years!


----------



## FarCityGuy

trwhite88 said:


> Anyone else disappointed in the forecast? Keep hoping it will be updated to the usual quick 4pm thunderstorm and sun the rest of the time but looks like it could be the wettest and greyest GD in years!


Ugh!  Let's hope that it is not a continuous downpour.  A lot of ultra right-wing conservative fundamentalist preachers would celebrate that their prayers to "wash out" gay days have been answered.


----------



## dano4

trwhite88 said:


> Anyone else disappointed in the forecast? Keep hoping it will be updated to the usual quick 4pm thunderstorm and sun the rest of the time but looks like it could be the wettest and greyest GD in years!



Bring a poncho for sure!


----------



## EDCCFO

Answer to last week's question:  D.  All of the above......Dano started the Crawl to meet new people who were also Disney geeks, would enjoy an adult beverage and share their Disney experiences.
This week's question:  What's going to be my favorite fashion color for this year's Crawl?
JUST 1 WEEK FROM TONIGHT IS DANO'S 5TH ANNUAL GAY DAY'S MONORAIL CRAWL.  HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!  See the 3rd page of this thread for the details of this year's Crawl.
By now, I am quite sure that most of us have finished our packing.  But be sure to open that suitcase and add a poncho and/or umbrella.  Looks like it's going to not only be moist this year.


----------



## FarCityGuy

EDCCFO said:


> Answer to last week's question:  D.  All of the above......Dano started the Crawl to meet new people who were also Disney geeks, would enjoy an adult beverage and share their Disney experiences.
> This week's question:  What's going to be my favorite fashion color for this year's Crawl?
> JUST 1 WEEK FROM TONIGHT IS DANO'S 5TH ANNUAL GAY DAY'S MONORAIL CRAWL.  HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!  See the 3rd page of this thread for the details of this year's Crawl.
> By now, I am quite sure that most of us have finished our packing.  But be sure to open that suitcase and add a poncho and/or umbrella.  Looks like it's going to not only be moist this year.


OK, Mr. Ed.  I am totally lost.  I never saw the official answer to the trivia question from two weeks ago about Dan's favorite beverage and hangover ride experience.  And, "all of the above," is a great answer to a question that I don't even see posted on here.  LOL!  It's ok, buddy.  We still love ya!  Sometimes, great minds think way ahead of fingers on the keyboard.
Hmmm...I know that you will be bright and easy to find in a crowd.  Perhaps a bright orange this year?
ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO UNTIL THE MONORAIL CRAWL!


----------



## trwhite88

dano4 said:


> Bring a poncho for sure!


Weather improving day by day! Just have to watch out for a pesky storm after midnight at TL. Can't wait to try Miss Adventure Falls


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> OK, Mr. Ed.  I am totally lost.  I never saw the official answer to the trivia question from two weeks ago about Dan's favorite beverage and hangover ride experience.  And, "all of the above," is a great answer to a question that I don't even see posted on here.  LOL!  It's ok, buddy.  We still love ya!  Sometimes, great minds think way ahead of fingers on the keyboard.
> Hmmm...I know that you will be bright and easy to find in a crowd.  Perhaps a bright orange this year?
> ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO UNTIL THE MONORAIL CRAWL!


must be lost in space...….anyway the answer to the one question was margaritas and FOP......


----------



## chaz0324

dano4 said:


> I figured I'd get the ball rolling on the thread for *2018*'s event since it's already being discussed on the thread for the *2017* event.  As it stands, we'll celebrate the *fifth anniversary of the popular monorail crawl on Wednesday May 30th*.  Similar to years past, Thursday May 31st will be spent at *Disney's Animal Kingdom*, Friday June 1st will be spent at *Disney's Hollywood Studios*, Saturday June 2nd will be spent at *Magic Kingdom*, and Sunday June 3rd will be spent at *Epcot*.  Our travel plans are in the works and our flights will be booked soon.  We've already got our resort reservation and are in the preliminary stages of putting together our itinerary.  Who else is planning to attend?






This will be some first for me. Going to the monorail bar crawl, staying at the double tree[Fri-Sun], and doing a 5day park hopper instead of a 3-4. Looking forward to meeting new people and since I am traveling single till Friday(when my local Savannah friends join me)   hopeing to hang with some new friend at the parks


----------



## FarCityGuy

chaz0324 said:


> This will be some first for me. Going to the monorail bar crawl, staying at the double tree[Fri-Sun], and doing a 5day park hopper instead of a 3-4. Looking forward to meeting new people and since I am traveling single till Friday(when my local Savannah friends join me)   hopeing to hang with some new friend at the parks


The monorail crawl is always a great way to meet new friends!  Dan has the itinerary posted on page 3 of this thread.  If you are interested in a "pre-pre-crawl," there are several of us planning to meet around 3-3:30pm for some moonshine at Crockett's Tavern at the Ft. Wilderness Campground.  We'll take the ferry over to Geyser Point at Wilderness Lodge for some food and the official pre-crawl starting time of 5pm.  
This will probably be my last post before we fly down late Tuesday night.  Safe travels, everybody!  And, Happy Gay Days!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Rather excited to be coming down this week! Sad I can't make if for the epic crawl.


----------



## EDCCFO

chaz0324 said:


> This will be some first for me. Going to the monorail bar crawl, staying at the double tree[Fri-Sun], and doing a 5day park hopper instead of a 3-4. Looking forward to meeting new people and since I am traveling single till Friday(when my local Savannah friends join me)   hopeing to hang with some new friend at the parks


Sounds like you are all lined up for a Magical Week......you will have fun for sure.....looking forward to meeting you at the Crawl tonight.


----------



## EDCCFO

Answer to last week's question:  I do have a favorite fashion color for tonight's Crawl...….and the answer is...….show up tonight tp find out.

Happy Gay Days to all!!!!  Hope to see you tonight at the Crawl starting at the Outer Rim at the Contemporary at 7:00pm.


----------



## Puer Aeternus

Chuck S said:


> BTW...Shop Disney has a Rainbow collection, with 10% going to GLSEN for anti-bullying in schools.  Go to shopdisney.com and search Rainbow Collection.  There is a rainbow mickey ball cap, shirts, pins...



I really wants those pins!

Solomon


----------



## Puer Aeternus

Chuck S said:


> Interesting quote from the change article... " Alexander-Manley admits that while diehard traditionalists will be upset over the move he does not feel that will be the response from the majority of attendees."
> 
> They seem quite smug.
> 
> Guess what, I'm sticking with June...the weather is cooler than August, the DVC Points are cheaper, some youngsters are still in school, so fewer public meltdowns by exhausted kids...just a much more enjoyable time in the parks overall.  It seems they want to change the focus away from Disney, I guess they don't realize for many of us sharing a fun day and the atmosphere at Disney with like minded people IS the main draw for many of us.



Quite smug indeed. I've never understood such flippant views on tradition. Its nice for things to have a historical basis and some of us have some  great associations with that particular time of year. Do you think OMW will still keep/encourage the unofficial days in the park in June?

Solomon


----------



## FarCityGuy

One week ago from right now, we were all on the monorail crawl.  Sooo much fun, as always!  Le sigh.  I am going to go cry now.  Hehehe


----------



## dano4

FarCityGuy said:


> One week ago from right now, we were all on the monorail crawl.  Sooo much fun, as always!  Le sigh.  I am going to go cry now.  Hehehe



We're just that much closer to the next one.  It was a fun time though.


----------



## Mr. J

Having a long day; thinking about next year.  I did enjoy my time on the crawl & with the group, and hope to spend more time with you next year.  (Adjusting my trip, and planning way earlier, so I am more prepared for what the experience is like and can spend more time with the group!)


----------

